# We lost a goodun today



## Jody Hawk (Jun 11, 2008)

Longtime Co-worker and friend Robert "Geta" Burt lost his battle with cancer today. I thought the world of this boy !!! In all the years that I worked with him, I never saw him mad at anyone. Always had a smile on his face and so full of life and I'd put him against anyone doing the crossword puzzle in the Atlanta paper. He was a goodun !!!!!!! Y'all please pray for the family and also pray for a cure for the terrible disease that cuts so many lives short. Geta was only 47 years old.


******* I edited this post, Geta was actually 47 not 46 as I thought. Still very young. ********


----------



## Woodscrew (Jun 11, 2008)

46 is young to be leaving this world. My father was only 49 when he left. My preyer are with ya in the lose of your friend.


----------



## clent586 (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent. Clent


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2008)

prayers for all involved 

Very sorry to hear bout this Jody


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 11, 2008)

Prayers for Geta, family and you Jody.
Way too young!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 11, 2008)

May those many good memories bring you comfort in the loss of your friend, Jody.  Peace be with his family now.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jun 11, 2008)

Sure will Jody.
Sorry for all involved


----------



## lake hartwell (Jun 11, 2008)

May Gods grace, mercy be with his family and friends like you who knew and cared. Hopefully he is now with God.
Lake Hartwell


----------



## Goatwoman (Jun 11, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## Nitro (Jun 12, 2008)

Dang it Jody, 

Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend.

God Speed Robert!


----------



## Jasper (Jun 12, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear the news....He was so young....


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jun 12, 2008)

*Power in Prayers*

Prayer's  on the way


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jun 12, 2008)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 12, 2008)

Jody,
sorry for  your loss of a friend and prayers for the family that they will adjust to their loss.


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 12, 2008)

prayin' for ya'll


----------



## Cobra (Jun 12, 2008)

Tough when you lose good friends. Seems with every passing the hole they leave gets bigger.I have many aquaintences (spelling) but when the chips are down I have found who my true friends are. So sorry for your and his family's loss.Praying for all.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry about the loss of your friend,Jody. My Prayers are added for family and friends. I also Pray for a cure in my lifetime, and I am get'n old.


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 12, 2008)

Am sorry to hear it, I also lost many Close one to that disease, My father and 2 grandfathers.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Jody.


----------



## justme (Jun 13, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you Jody.  My parents Bryan and Roxanne Miller also worked with yall and I have known Geta my whole life, he also married my closest friend, Christy Gregg (Burt).  Geta was a father to me and it broke my heart to have to come home for this.  Anyone that has ever met Geta, loved him.  He gave everyone the benefit of the doubt and would break his neck to help anyone.  He taught me so much about life and love.  I practically lived with them when my parents divorced, and it was the best thing I have ever done, to enter a house of love and respect.  I just cant believe Im never going to hug him, hear him call me 'darlin', or ever hear his voice.  He suffered greatly in these 8 months since he diagnosis and now he is without pain.  My prayers and thoughts are with Christy and all three boys, David, Bj, and Brock.  I look at these wonderful sons he raised and I see Geta's spirit.  Last night, we all celebrated just like he would have wanted with beers in hand and great storied of our Geta.  Thank you for posting this special message, it really means a lot.  PRAY FOR A CURE...

Rest In Peace Robert 'Geta' Burt-I love you so much and I cant wait to see you again. 2/5/61-6/11/08

Crystal Miller-Guzman


----------

